
Will Google Maps Evolve into the Next Superapp - KabuseCha
https://skift.com/2019/04/16/google-maps-is-ready-to-transform-the-world-of-superapps-a-skift-deep-dive/
======
nvr219
I use google maps more as a yellow pages app than a maps app

